# Stainless Steel Wire



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

Any Vendors have stock of Stainless Steel wire in stock?


----------



## Andre (13/11/15)

Try http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/stainless-steel-316l-wire


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

Andre said:


> Try http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/stainless-steel-316l-wire



Many thanks @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/15)

Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/11/15)

Hi Rob, what gauge are you looking for. Busy ordering for delivery prior to the meet at Newscafe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/11/15)

We also have some stock:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/wire/products/ud-stainless-steel-316l-wire?variant=7804933123

Regards

Pieter

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Hi Rob, what gauge are you looking for. Busy ordering for delivery prior to the meet at Newscafe



Thanks... found some... was looking for 26g!


----------



## Seanc (22/12/15)

Does anyone currently have SS in stock in the Johanneburg Area.


----------



## Lim (23/12/15)

getting some next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seanc (23/12/15)

Let me know when it arrives please.


----------



## huffnpuff (29/12/15)

Lim said:


> getting some next week


Any news on this?


----------



## Seanc (29/12/15)

I managed to get some Vaperite, its not on the website but they have some stock in the stores @Vaperite South Africa
waiting on clarification on which grade it is but got 28 and 24 gauge


----------



## BuzzGlo (29/12/15)

I'm also keen @Lim


----------



## Silver (29/12/15)

Seanc said:


> I managed to get some Vaperite, its not on the website but they have some stock in the stores @Vaperite South Africa
> waiting on clarification on which grade it is but got 28 and 24 gauge



Also got some unbranded SS wire from the Vaperite store at Eastgate
The guys werent sure what grade it was
But I took it with the intention of trying it out and reporting back 
Havent gotten round to it yet 
Let us know how you find it @Seanc


----------



## Seanc (29/12/15)

I also asked for more info, I built a dual 28g 12 wraps ohms out at 0.64 in my aromamizer got it running on the SS316 setting compared to nickel I have to run it allot cooler in my nickel i run at around 220 - 250 degrees C running the SS between 160 -190 and dropped the wattage from 60 to 50 but it is a nice vape like the fact that i can dry burn the coils as it felt like a waste throwwing all that nickel away when it got clogged

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lim (29/12/15)

Still waiting for the shipment notice from DHL, should be here this week. if not early next week. 

I wont be here, but I will get my partners to deal with this while I am gone.


----------



## Seanc (30/12/15)

Just got Feedback from Vaperite the SS is 304 it is nice and easy to work with softer than kanthal, I just did a 3 strand twisted build 8 wraps over a 3mm ID its a little springier when twisted so a loose 3mm build. Dual coils in my velocity on the evic vt mini comes in at .29ohms and running at 180c and 75 watts.Its a nice warm vape with decent vapour and the flavour is good 2. the main reason for me wanting the SS is to try some twisted and clapton coils with the temp and its working so far just havn't got thin enough wire to do some clapton's yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (31/12/15)

We will add the SS wire to our website later today


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (31/12/15)

Wire loaded on our website


----------



## Seanc (31/12/15)

Will you be getting more gauges, looking for 30+ to try some temp Claptons


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (31/12/15)

We can get 30 with our next order


----------

